# Happy Solstice..



## Capt Lightning (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks, Capt.   Days are getting longer now.  Yay!!!


----------



## boaterboi (Dec 21, 2016)

Happy Solstice! Yes, looking forward to the days getting longer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes. I'm looking forward to it too. The days will start to get a little longer now.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you Cap'n!  Since I'm a little closer to the equator, the differences aren't quite so dramatic here.

Today:  Sunrise @ 6:51,  Sunset @ 5:50  (I'm watching the sun rise "as we speak")

So basically 11 hours of daylight on the shortest day of the year.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 21, 2016)

Tried to make it smaller but it pasted as it was online.  Happy Solstice anyway!  Wanted to make a special dinner but everyone is working.  Guess I'll light a few candles to brighten the night!  Go well!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 21, 2016)

I like long nights, but they're a little too long right now. Looking forward to more hours of sunshine.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2016)

Happy solstice! Blessed be!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 21, 2016)

I am one of the few who enjoys the extended darkness.  October-December is my favorite time of year and usually fall into a funk after the New Year because  the heat that will be coming back in just a few months. Think I need to find a cool place to spend the summer of 2017 in.


----------



## Carla (Dec 21, 2016)

This is a day I am always so glad to see!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2016)

Hmmm 
Summer Solstice. 
Bushfires. 
Not good at all.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't have to strip down, paint myself blue and run around the meadow, do I?  It's turned a little nippy here and my goosebumps would have goosebumps.


----------

